# Questions about Moby wrap and seasons



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm having a baby in April/May. The Moby wrap looks really comfy to me and is something I'd like to register for, except I'm wondering if it will be too hot for my baby over the summer? I've heard some people say they weren't that good for older babies because they stretch out and become less supportive, so I'm thinking I might use this for when the baby is really little and eventually switch to a soft structured carrier. But it won't cool off where I live until the baby is at least 5-6 months old.

Also, what are some alternatives to the Moby brand, if there are ones you like better? I'm not wedded to that particular brand, it's just the only kind I've heard of.


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll be honest, I really hate the Moby. It was hot, cumbersome, and not terribly supportive even for the little one. It's really worth it to spend a little more and get a wrap you'll enjoy more. I'm a HUGE fan of Wrapsody (Gypsy Mama) stretch-hybrids wraps (Bali Stretch). They are so much more lightweight than Moby's and wrap so much better. Plus, they REALLY do last through toddlerhood - my DD is 23lbs and we can still wrap comfortably no problem. I know several people that regularly wrap their 3-4 year olds in them. Additionally, they are the only "stretchy" wrap you can/should do a back carry in. Back carries are not safe in regular stretch wraps like the Moby, Sleepy Wrap, etc. but are with the Wrapsody because they aren't a "stretchy" wrap in that sense. (I know it sounds odd but I promise it's true. It's hard to explain unless you've experienced both.) They wash well and fold up nicely.

Another good stretchy wrap are Sugar Sweet Baby wraps. They also wash well and fold up nicely. They are made of bamboo so they are super lightweight and I can still wear my DD for short periods of time in it. They won't last as long as a Wrapsody but if you plan on switching to an SSC later on, it may be a better option for you.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I wore DD in a Moby her whole first summer. We were walking around outside for hours every day in it in 90 degree weather. It was SO hot. It helped to keep DD in just a diaper, but I still kind of worried about her.

My favorite wrap to use in the summer is a Vatanai woven wrap. It's a woven wrap, so you'll be able to use it from birth to toddlerhood, and you'll be able to do back carries safely with it. Vatanai brand wraps are thin compared to most woven wraps, and very breathable. I love wearing my Vat in the summer. They have two kinds...stripes and patterns (also called jacquards). The stripes are thinner and will be cooler in summer, but I've heard that they're not as supportive as the patterns. I have a pattered one, a teal wrap called Orkney, and I just love it! I've tried a LOT of woven wraps and it's in my top 2 ever.


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh I've heard good things about Vats! I'd like to try one but haven't liked any woven wraps so far so I hate to commit to one and not love it, kwim?


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

nm


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We loved the Moby for the newborn stage but it is hot. Too hot for our summer.

We have couple of Gypsy Mama Bali Breezes which are the gauze, non-stretchy ones. DH likes them but I find the fabric too rough, even after several washes.

I've just ordered a Neobulle which is supposed to be both soft and cool so looking forward to comparing those two.

When I was looking for my new wrap I did a search for coolest wraps and neobulle and girasol werre the two which seemed to get the most recommendations.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

honestly, i disliked having to wrap. not just the moby, but wraps in general. it is a lot of work, takes time, and is super annoying especially when in a hurry and chasing around a toddler. i am petite and the fabric always dragged on the ground and got dirty and i would have to wrap it around me again and again making it even hotter than it already was. and yes, it gets hot, especially in the summer. i actually found the baby k'tan carrier, which is like a wrap but without the wrapping, and i love it. it gives me the same holds for my lo but without the extra material. so really solved the wrapping and heat issue for me. hope this helps you.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the Moby and the Sleepy. For summer months I really liked the Wrapsody BaliBreeze. It didn't get hot and it was really secure.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmilyZ25*
> 
> honestly, i disliked having to wrap. not just the moby, but wraps in general. it is a lot of work, takes time, and is super annoying especially when in a hurry and chasing around a toddler. i am petite and the fabric always dragged on the ground and got dirty and i would have to wrap it around me again and again making it even hotter than it already was. and yes, it gets hot, especially in the summer. i actually found the baby k'tan carrier, which is like a wrap but without the wrapping, and i love it. it gives me the same holds for my lo but without the extra material. so really solved the wrapping and heat issue for me. hope this helps you.


That's one of the great things about woven wraps...they come in different lengths, so you can choose one that works for you. You won't be wrapping it around you again and again just to use up the length, you can just get a shorter one. I also have a few very short woven wraps that are 2.7m (about 9 feet). They don't drag on the ground, and they're cooler in the summer since it's less fabric. It will give you more flexibility than a stretchy wrap like a Moby or K'tan, too--you can wear the baby on your front, hip, or back.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you googled for babywearing groups local to you many have lending libraries to try carriers before you commit.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep, there is a place like that in my area. I will def. pay them a visit--I think they have a babywearing class.

I think the K'tan makes a lot of sense, but it's pricey--one of the things that appealed to me about the moby is the price. However, now I'm wondering if I might want to just go straight to a soft structured carrier, because they look the most comfortable and practical to me--a lot of my babywearing plans include long walks. I do have a Maya sling someone gave me that I could use when the baby is really small. And now I'm thinking about the Action Baby Carrier, because they are relatively inexpensive and seem to get good reviews. There are just so many options, it's mind boggling. And every one of them seems to be a love/hate thing based on user reviews.

On the subject of wraps, though--so what would be to stop me from just buying a length of thick, stretchy fabric (I like the idea of stretch--seems like it would be more secure?) from a fabric store to try it out?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiffanyToo*
> 
> Have you googled for babywearing groups local to you many have lending libraries to try carriers before you commit.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blanca78*
> 
> Yep, there is a place like that in my area. I will def. pay them a visit--I think they have a babywearing class.
> 
> ...


If your looking for a long term carrier with a good return on investment I would avoid stretch knits. They really top out at between 15 and 20# depending on how baby carries it weight. I would go for a carrier that will be useable for a longer length of time birth to toddlerhood.

I would not encourage a Soft Structure or a Mei Tai before baby sits up well.

Ring slings, Podegais and Wraps are the most developmentally appropriate of the carriers because they are customized with each use and they support the spread squat positioning important to proper hip, lower spine and upper femur development of the baby.

If you do decide on making a stretch knit make sure you buy a good quality jersey stretch knit.


----------

